# Are there any actually GOOD snowboarding games?



## leif (Dec 10, 2009)

crankymule24 said:


> I may be completely off base here, but every snowboarding video game I have played (except for 1080 Snowboarding for 64..that was the tits) is pretty shitty. I haven't played many recently so maybe I'm missing out on a good one? Let me know.


The last snowboard game I played that I enjoyed (and still enjoy) is Amped 2 on original xbox. Some parts of the game are shitty, and its not really realistic, but some of the shit you can do is cool and you can ride however you want if you learn how to do it right. Its mostly a points based game, but you can just freeride and do what you want, and I enjoy it.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Stoked! Big Air Edition for the 360. It's the best snowboarding game I have played by far. It's kind of like the Skate games, only with a snowboard instead. Did I mention it's cheap? It was released at $39.99 and I'm sure you can find it for cheaper if you look.


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

leif said:


> The last snowboard game I played that I enjoyed (and still enjoy) is Amped 2 on original xbox. Some parts of the game are shitty, and its not really realistic, but some of the shit you can do is cool and you can ride however you want if you learn how to do it right. Its mostly a points based game, but you can just freeride and do what you want, and I enjoy it.


Was Amped 2 better than the first? I recently broke out the first one, its still one of my faves.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I keep waiting for one on my ps3, but still no luck.


----------



## crankymule24 (Nov 30, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Stoked! Big Air Edition for the 360. It's the best snowboarding game I have played by far. It's kind of like the Skate games, only with a snowboard instead. Did I mention it's cheap? It was released at $39.99 and I'm sure you can find it for cheaper if you look.


After I posted this topic I decided to read some other posts and have heard some awesome things about Stoked. I have to wait another week for my local mountain to open for the season, so im definitely gettin this game to keep me occupied while I wait to hit the slopes.


----------



## belmont (Jan 18, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Stoked! Big Air Edition for the 360. It's the best snowboarding game I have played by far. It's kind of like the Skate games, only with a snowboard instead. Did I mention it's cheap? It was released at $39.99 and I'm sure you can find it for cheaper if you look.


is there rails and boxes in it that dont suck?


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

belmont said:


> is there rails and boxes in it that dont suck?


IMO, plenty of them. In fact, I really think that most of the boxes and rails in the game are setup pretty well. YMMV though.


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

i used to play ESPN X-Games Pro Boarder on my PS1 when i was like 6/7.
it had like morgan lafonte who i always had a mad crush on because she'd ride in a sports bra.
i was obsessed with that game,


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

basso4735 said:


> Was Amped 2 better than the first? I recently broke out the first one, its still one of my faves.


Amped 2 is by far my favourite snowboard game to date.. Much more realistic than amped 3 which felt like a lame newer tony hawk..

But something far more interesting that I read today was that a new SSX is in the works and most of the skate team is working on it..

The Next SSX: What We've Heard So Far


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I played the first AMPED on Xbox, it was also pretty freaking hard. I remember I used to kill at that game, I found it in my CD Case and loaded it up on my Xbox360 and proceeded to fucking bail at EVERYTHING. I must have spent some serious hours practicing... because I suck at it now.

I tried AMPED 3 from the Library since it's free, and it was just way to easy and unrealistic.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Stoked B.A.E. is my favorite to date. Most of the features are drops and logs and stuff like that, mostly natural. The only thing is multiplayer sucks because no one is ever on (I haven't been able to find a match yet) I havent played ssx in a while but if the next ones any good I'll be picking that up no doubt.


----------



## matan676 (Nov 18, 2010)

shaun white's game?

it is pretty nice, despite the fact the selection of air tricks and the feel on rails is pretty lame, and it is impossibile to do 1080


----------



## JP89 (Jan 31, 2009)

JUST WANTED TO LET EVERYONE KNOW HOW EXCITED I AM ABOUT SEEING THIS...

NEW SSX GAME BY EA!!!

SSX: Deadly Descents Video Game, VGA 10: Exclusive Debut Trailer HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

not sure how i feel about the way it looks tho... based on the trailer it looks like a game thats trying to appeal more to hardcore gamers (COD types) than hardcore snowboarders...


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i hate ssx they were always unrealistic. i really like stoked big air edition shuan white not so much. amped 1 was my favorite 2 was good amped 3 sucked.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

i have stoked and amped 3 but usually play amped 3. 

stoked is cool and definitely looks better, but it doesn't feel that tight when you grab or hit a jib. The movements weren't as good as i was hoping they'd be. Plus its a little too focused on backcountry for my taste...i'd rather take laps through a park hitting man-made features than off the side of a mountain hitting logs and stones and such

stoked is almost like skate but i don't think it carries skate's vibe quite as well. Doing a simple trick in skate looks super tight and feels good...I don't really get that from stoked...

still waiting on a good snowboarding game to be as good as skate was for skateboarding but in the meantime, stoked and amped 3 will hold me down for awhile


----------

